# Lounge > Travel and Vacation >  Group buy: camp stove Flame Tamer plates

## ExtraSlow

Expressions of interest required.
Custom 11" diameter steel "flame tamer" stove diverter plates.

Price TBD based on quantity.
Design to be finalized, but likely to look wicked and have a "B" design.

Post here or PM me if you are interested 
@Tik-Tok
, 
@dirtsniffer

----------


## dirtsniffer

Interasted

----------


## Tik-Tok

Meh. Like I said, I'd rather have something with a handle. Thanks for the offer though.

----------


## dirtsniffer

I'm pretty fired up to have something to put my bialetti on

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Meh. Like I said, I'd rather have something with a handle. Thanks for the offer though.



Like a plastic handle? Or a short steel nubbin with a hole in it that would allow you to move it with a set of tongs or a chopstick?

----------


## haggis88

Would this make my coffee pot heat quicker on my trailers 3 burner stove? LOL

----------


## ExtraSlow

No benefit to your small interior stove. Probably slow that down honestly.

----------

